# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash: I troll RPF

## seyferjm

According to Justin at the YAL National Convention Congressional panel tonight, he trolls RPF and hides amongst us lol.

----------


## James Madison

Eduardo...

----------


## Petar

Comforting in a strange way...

Justin, please check out www.libertycrusaders.com in case you see this, I'm working on getting it a lot more traffic...

----------


## TaftFan

> Eduardo...


TER is my guess. Both are Orthodox.

----------


## presence

*
Amash* wouldnt relent. The eventual language limited the collection of data to those under investigation.
*DONATE* 
*Thread: House to vote on Amash's NSA Amendment*

----------


## CaseyJones

hmmm...

----------


## erowe1

Please don't be Michigan11.

Not that there's anything wrong with Michigan11.

----------


## Bern

Well, if you are reading this Mr. Amash, thank you for stepping up and running for office and fighting the good fight in DC.

----------


## TaftFan

> Please don't be Michigan11.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with Michigan11.


wow

----------


## Matthew5

> According to Justin at the YAL National Convention Congressional panel tonight, he trolls RPF and hides amongst us lol.


What if he just said that to get us all trying to figure out who he would be on RPF?

Troll level 9000.

----------


## Matt Collins

Does he troll or does he lurk? Major difference...

----------


## TaftFan

fire11

----------


## dannno

> TER is my guess. Both are Orthodox.


Does TER troll?

----------


## Carlybee

I thought TER was a doctor?  Or is that someone else?

----------


## Carlybee

Oh Lord please don't be Spladle.

----------


## TaftFan

> Does TER troll?


Good point.

----------


## amy31416

> TER is my guess. Both are Orthodox.


TER is Orthodox?

TER is one of the nicest religious people here, so I wouldn't have a problem with that. No way it's Eduardo.

----------


## TER

I confess, I am Justin Amash.  

You can send me your campaign contributions to my address in New Jersey.  Make checks out to TER.

For a limited time only, if you PM me your credit card information, I'll send you out a shout-out during the next filibuster. 

Hurry, this deal won't last!

----------


## eduardo89

> Eduardo...

----------


## TER

For the newbies and uninitiated, I'm only kidding!  I am not Justin Amash.

I am accepting donations however.

----------


## BuddyRey

Hey, how do we know that he's posting as a guy?  He's got to keep his identity a secret, right?  So what if he decided to post as "Amy" or "Melissa"?

Then, what if he got into an argument with Dannno about the latter's claim that women love to have their cervixes (cervi?  Cervices?) stimulated, and Amash in his female persona said they didn't, even though he had no real first-hand knowledge?

WHAT IF DANNNO WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE CERVIX, AND EVERYTHING WE THOUGHT WE KNEW WAS A LIE?!?!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

lolz@ all you silly people

----------


## eduardo89

> For the newbies and uninitiated, I'm only kidding!  I am not Justin Amash.


I know. You gave it away when you said this:




> For a limited time only, if you PM me your credit card information, I'll send you out a shout-out during the next filibuster.


Representatives can't filibuster, only Senators can!




> I am accepting donations however.


Do you accept prayers?

----------


## Christian Liberty

> I confess, I am Justin Amash.  
> 
> You can send me your campaign contributions to my address in New Jersey.  Make checks out to TER.
> 
> For a limited time only, if you PM me your credit card information, I'll send you out a shout-out during the next filibuster. 
> 
> Hurry, this deal won't last!


LOL!  I'll give you some rep.

As for the OP...


Is there a link to Amash saying that?  I'd love to hear it, that would be so funny.

And yeah: You're doing a good job, Justin.  Keep it up.

----------


## Matthew5

> I confess, I am Justin Amash.  
> 
> You can send me your campaign contributions to my address in New Jersey.  Make checks out to TER.
> 
> For a limited time only, if you PM me your credit card information, I'll send you out a shout-out during the next filibuster. 
> 
> Hurry, this deal won't last!


I'm not saying he's Amash, but ask yourself...have you ever seen them in the same room together?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Hey, how do we know that he's posting as a guy?  He's got to keep his identity a secret, right?  So what if he decided to post as "Amy" or "Melissa"?
> 
> Then, what if he got into an argument with Dannno about the latter's claim that women love to have their cervixes (cervi?  Cervices?) stimulated, and Amash in his female persona said they didn't, even though he had no real first-hand knowledge?
> 
> WHAT IF DANNNO WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE CERVIX, AND EVERYTHING WE THOUGHT WE KNEW WAS A LIE?!?!


ROTFLMFAO!!!

----------


## eduardo89

> Hey, how do we know that he's posting as a guy?  He's got to keep his identity a secret, right?  So what if he decided to post as "Amy" or "Melissa"?
> 
> Then, what if he got into an argument with Dannno about the latter's claim that women love to have their cervixes (cervi?  Cervices?) stimulated, and Amash in his female persona said they didn't, even though he had no real first-hand knowledge?
> 
> *WHAT IF DANNNO WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE CERVIX, AND EVERYTHING WE THOUGHT WE KNEW WAS A LIE?!?!*

----------


## TER

> I'm not saying he's Amash, but ask yourself...have you ever seen them in the same room together?


It would have to be a room with mirrors.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Please don't be Michigan11.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with Michigan11.


Depends upon how late it is. After a few drinks...

----------


## Matthew5

> WHAT IF DANNNO WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE CERVIX, AND EVERYTHING WE THOUGHT WE KNEW WAS A LIE?!?!

----------


## trey4sports

I have it on good authority from one of the senior members on this forum that Ron Paul lurks as well.

----------


## Matthew5

> I have it on good authority from one of the senior members on this forum that Ron Paul lurks as well.


Justin Amash, Ron Paul, the NSA...We've got a pretty cool Lurkers Club®!

----------


## BuddyRey

> I have it on good authority from one of the senior members on this forum that Ron Paul lurks as well.


If I knew or even suspected that my hero Ron Paul had read any of the half-formed and impulsive spew I've unleashed on these forums in the drunken stillness of the night, I'd be so embarrassed that I'd commit seppuku with whatever semi-sharp instrument was in reach.  Hell, I'd settle for a KFC spork.

----------


## TER

> Representatives can't filibuster, only Senators can!


Hmmm....  Forgot about that....

In that case, when my homey Rand the Man-diggety Paul filibusters, I'll stand behind him holding up shout-out cards with your names on it to fulfill my end of the bargain.  Picture your name all over C-span!

 Listen people, deals like this don't come by every day.  Act now!

----------


## Carlybee

> I have it on good authority from one of the senior members on this forum that Ron Paul lurks as well.


That's kind of embarrassing given some of the conversations on here. {cringes}

----------


## eduardo89

> I have it on good authority from one of the senior members on this forum that Ron Paul lurks as well.


He's repped me a couple times. Some negative, but mostly positive. 

When is he finally going to be unbanned?

----------


## CaseyJones

> He's repped me a couple times.


bull$#@!

----------


## TER

> He's repped me a couple times.


Whatever.  Michael Landon repped me and he's not even alive.

----------


## Carlybee

> I am accepting donations however.


Aren't we all?

----------


## trey4sports

i almost forgot, i think there is a jpeg of Ron Paul browsing Ron Paul Forums from back in December right before the Iowa Caucuses.

----------


## Dr.3D

>

----------


## Matthew5

> If I knew or even suspected that my hero Ron Paul had read any of the half-formed and impulsive spew I've unleashed on these forums in the drunken stillness of the night, I'd be so embarrassed that I'd commit seppuku with whatever semi-sharp instrument was in reach.  Hell, I'd settle for a KFC spork.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> I have it on good authority from one of the senior members on this forum that Ron Paul lurks as well.


I'm Ron Paul.




> He's repped me a couple times. Some negative, but mostly positive. 
> 
> When is he finally going to be unbanned?


Well, I neg repped you when you said my son was "Better than me."

----------


## eduardo89

> I'm Ron Paul.


Maybe, if Ron had been hit with a brick in the head as a baby.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Maybe, if Ron had been hit with a brick in the head as a baby.


LOL!

Oh, and I really regret that Ted Cruz endorsement.  It was a bad idea on my part.

----------


## BuddyRey

> Well, I neg repped you when you said my son was "Better than me."


Oh snap!

----------


## TER

Okay kids, its been fun but I have to go to bed now.  I have a long day of NSA ass-kicking tomorrow and I need to get up early.  Good night!

----------


## eduardo89

> Okay kids, its been fun but I have to go to bed now.  I have a long day of NSA ass-kicking tomorrow and I need to get up early.  Good night!


I sent you my CC number. I'm expecting a shoutout on the House floor

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Okay kids, its been fun but I have to go to bed now.  I have a long day of NSA ass-kicking tomorrow and I need to get up early.  Good night!


Good night Justin.

Come to think of it, I kind of wish I hadn't retired.  Kicking the NSA's butt was so much fun.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> 


Just watch for 30 seconds and then close it, notorios teocon Walsh who was defeated by a real war hero :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx-kZ...etailpage&t=10

----------


## eduardo89

> Just watch for 30 seconds and then close it, notorios teocon Walsh who was defeated by a real war hero :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx-kZ...etailpage&t=10


Ron Paul endorsed Joe Walsh?

----------


## Matthew5

> Just watch for 30 seconds and then close it, notorios teocon Walsh who was defeated by a real war hero :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx-kZ...etailpage&t=10



I can unequivocally say, that's the most random thing I've encountered today.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> I can unequivocally say, that's the most random thing I've encountered today.


Was just another use of "son" that came to  mind after seeing that photo in your post lol




> Ron Paul endorsed Joe Walsh?


No way.

----------


## TaftFan

> No way.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ess-(R-IL-8th)

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ess-(R-IL-8th)


Did not now that, he was good on somethings but later took some pretty bad positions. I do not think RP will support him in future.  
That was light hearted post about him calling SWC Obama "son",  if anyone would like to discuss Walsh further , would prefer do that in General Politics.

----------


## TheGrinch

I wonder if Justin doesn't misunderstand the term, like you just sit back and watch the crappie hit...

Justin, if you're reading this, fishermen would be the better term for what these guys do, because I just can't imagine that your idea of trolling the RPF would be the same as those who actually do.

Then again, plenty of our genuine members might be just as nsufferable, so...

----------


## eduardo89

> Justin, if you're reading this, fishermen would be the better term, because I just can't imagine that your idea of trolling the RPF would be the same as those who actually do.


Justin, if you're reading this send me a private message and I'll teach you how to troll.

----------


## Bman

> That's kind of embarrassing given some of the conversations on here. {cringes}



Agreed.  I may have to go back and edit some posts.  Too easy to get out of control on the interwebs.  Especially back in the day.

----------


## compromise

Joe Walsh voted for early withdrawal from Afghanistan, against infinite detention, against intervention in Libya, against CISPA and against foreign aid, yet he is now a "notorious teo con".

What?

I'm starting to think some of you are really members of the DNC trolling on here.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I confess, I am Justin Amash.


No, actually I'm the real Justin Amash

----------


## libertyplz

Matt Collins is to Justin Amash as Bruce Wayne is to Batman.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> No, actually I'm the real Justin Amash


Huh.  Who'd-a thunk Amash is a professional internet troll/egotistical douchebag.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Huh.  Who'd-a thunk Amash is a professional internet troll/egotistical douchebag.


It fits well in Congress

----------


## jllundqu

Well done Justin.... you are carrying the freedom torch quite well.  Wish you were in AZ...

----------


## JK/SEA

meh..Peter King, Lindsey Graham, McCain, Feinstein, etc.  all troll these forums i'm guessing...

----------


## Cowlesy

Hah, good for him!  We all know that lots of reporters and public figures lurk on here (and a few post).  

Not to ruin what is a hilarious thread with why-so-serious? comment, but that's one of the reasons I always twitch a bit when someone says something really brutal (calling someone a traitor, hoping they die or something bad happens to their kids, etc) about a public figure that most of us think of as a sincere person.  I mean, these guys all have the internet too, and if you were a public figure, wouldn't you read what people say about you now and then?  I especially hate it when people make demeaning comments about libertarian ladies who are public figures (Julie Borowski, Michelle Fields, etc).  I am sure they've learned overtime to build a forcefield against that trolling, but it's just not nice and is often classless.  I don't think any of us are 100% innocent of making flippant comments occasionally, but I always try and think before I make a personal comment about a public figure I like (or even one I disagree with in honest terms), "Would I say this to their face?"

Keep on trollin', Amash! :P

----------


## angelatc

I would like to suggest a new forum slogan:

"Ron Paul Forums: We have a better class of trolls."

Eat your heart out, Daily Paul!

----------


## angelatc

> Just watch for 30 seconds and then close it, notorios teocon Walsh who was defeated by a real war hero :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx-kZ...etailpage&t=10


That woman isn't a war hero.  She is a tax-cheating Democrat who never had a job off the government payroll and never met a special interest group she didn't like.  She couldn't win any office until they gerrymandered one for her.  I hate that woman with every ounce of my being.  There's nothing heroic about her.

----------


## CaseyJones

> Hah, good for him!  We all know that lots of reporters and public figures lurk on here (and a few post).  
> 
> Not to ruin what is a hilarious thread with why-so-serious? comment, but that's one of the reasons I always twitch a bit when someone says something really brutal (calling someone a traitor, hoping they die or something bad happens to their kids, etc) about a public figure that most of us think of as a sincere person.  I mean, these guys all have the internet too, and if you were a public figure, wouldn't you read what people say about you now and then?  I especially hate it when people make demeaning comments about libertarian ladies who are public figures (Julie Borowski, Michelle Fields, etc).  I am sure they've learned overtime to build a forcefield against that trolling, but it's just not nice and is often classless.  I don't think any of us are 100% innocent of making flippant comments occasionally, but I always try and think before I make a personal comment about a public figure I like (or even one I disagree with in honest terms), "Would I say this to their face?"
> 
> Keep on trollin', Amash! :P


+rep

----------


## Matthew5

> Was just another use of "son" that came to  mind after seeing that photo in your post lol


haha thanks for clearing that up...random, but ok!

----------


## eleganz

Is there a video of the panel?

----------


## Pericles

> He's repped me a couple times. Some negative, but mostly positive. 
> 
> When is he finally going to be unbanned?


LOL

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I would like to suggest a new forum slogan:
> 
> "Ron Paul Forums: We have a better class of trolls."
> 
> Eat your heart out, Daily Paul!





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to angelatc again.


   That should be very prominent on every page!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Justin, if you're reading this send me a private message and I'll teach you how to troll.


Learn from a pro, Justin! ^^

----------


## Christian Liberty

> No, actually I'm the real Justin Amash


I thought you were Rand Paul?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Learn from a pro, Justin! ^^


I still think it has a lot to do with the bait you use.

----------


## pcosmar

> I would like to suggest a new forum slogan:
> 
> "Ron Paul Forums: We have a better class of trolls."
> 
> Eat your heart out, Daily Paul!


Well he does live below the bridge.

----------


## PatriotOne

There is a user here by the name of "Justin Amash" but I don't see any posts from him.  Could THAT be him?

----------


## erowe1

> Matt Collins is to Justin Amash as ....


Of all the ways to finish that sentence.

----------


## fr33

My name is Justin and I troll rpf. I'll accept your gratitude.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I thought you were Rand Paul?


Collins is too tall.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Question:

If Amash's amendment would have passed, who here thinks the NSA would have complied with the law?

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Question:
> 
> If Amash's amendment would have passed, who here thinks the NSA would have complied with the law?


Probably not.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Question:
> 
> If Amash's amendment would have passed, who here thinks the NSA would have complied with the law?


Of course they would say they were, but again it would be a secret that they were just continuing to do so.  The only way we would find out would be if somebody blew the whistle on them again.

----------


## compromise

Will the real Rep. Amash please stand up?

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Question:
> 
> If Amash's amendment would have passed, who here thinks the NSA would have complied with the law?


The program would have been renamed and possibly moved into a new building. And that's a best case scenario.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> The program would have been renamed and possibly moved into a new building. And that's a best case scenario.


You're being way too generous.

----------


## asurfaholic

Serious question. 

Why would these people who are true heroes to the liberty movement NOT participate on these forums? IF you are reading this, couldn't you achieve a whole new level of mobilization by being active and rallying up the troops of the internet?

I understand the dangers of spouting off something controversial on a message board, the media would be all over it. But this would be a perfect medium to express your views and wants and needs to those who REALLY care about what you have to say. 

/Serious question

I think Gunny is actually the real life Glen Bradley.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> You're being way too generous.


You're right, it's more likely that the NSA would take that amendment as authorization to expand its power.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Will the real Rep. Amash please stand up?


We can also find out by elimination off course. I'll start.

I'm not Amash.

----------


## mad cow

I'm Spartacus.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Question:
> 
> If Amash's amendment would have passed, who here thinks the NSA would have complied with the law?


It was so very, very far from passing... But if there were a world where something like that would be signed by Obama and turned into law, the CIA would at least slightly change its ways. But in a world where it would pass, I'd think there would be substantially more outrage over what is happenings. It is hard to predict what would happen in a world so different from the one we live in...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Please don't be Michigan11.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with Michigan11.


LOL

----------


## Cowlesy

> Serious question. 
> 
> Why would these people who are true heroes to the liberty movement NOT participate on these forums? IF you are reading this, couldn't you achieve a whole new level of mobilization by being active and rallying up the troops of the internet?
> 
> I understand the dangers of spouting off something controversial on a message board, the media would be all over it. But this would be a perfect medium to express your views and wants and needs to those who REALLY care about what you have to say. 
> 
> /Serious question
> 
> I think Gunny is actually the real life Glen Bradley.


Hmm, it's a good question, and here are my two thoughts on it.

First, at least for those running for Federal office, there are some firewalls between campaign activity, or things sanctioned by a campaign, and independent grassroots activity.  If a campaign violates these rules, you can get in a heap of trouble.  The FEC monitors this stuff like using lists to send out emails.  If I had a huge email list of donors, I couldn't just give it to a campaign (I think) without them paying me a fair market rental rate.

Second, and kind of sadly, I think candidates have come here in some capacity and asked for help.  Now when it comes to help, it's sad to say but the biggest help most of us can give to a person's campaign is cold, hard cash.  What do most people on the internet not have?  Cold, hard cash.  If you live 2,000 miles from the candidate and have no money, then you're kind of limited in what help one can provide.  You can't help by designing a website, because that's technically a campaign contribution and there we go again with the FEC rules.  About the best we can do is help spread the word (which I imagine these guys would say is legitimately helpful), but you need to spread it on a MASSIVE scale to get any return.  And what is spreading unsolicited messages on a massive scale? Internet spam.  One person's message of freedom is another person's spam, unfortunately.

When we were in the midst of Ron's campaign, the independent money bombs raised enormous funds, but they declined between 2008 and 2010 elections (adjusted for name recognition, nominally I think they were fairly close), and as for other candidates...well, ask Thomas Massie or Justin Amash if they can do a $100k money bomb when they need it?  I tried to raise cash on my own on the forum when Rand lit up the politico boards/twitter for his PAC when he did the filibuster, and only a handful of people (publicly) chipped in.

These candidates need campaign funds and us conservative/libertarians are broke and stingy or unemployed, so it's tough!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Justin Amash: I troll RPF




*This is RPF! Tube or it didn't happen! 

AARRRRRRGGGGHH!!!!*

----------


## presence

Justin Amash, a US Congressman coming to this site to "troll" is a great  reason to help make this place a point source for liberty news.  


Content is king.   

Write an OP!

----------

